# Test drove a Maxima SE ... what a surprise !!!



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I had a couple of hours to myself this evening so I decided to go test drive the Maxima SE.
I got to the dealer sat in one and thought 'this car is ok' but not really for me. How could I go from a luxurious Audi to this ... but I decided I've got to keep an open mind so I told the salesman that I'd like to go for a test drive.
He pulled up a brand new 05 SE (Sporty model), sticker was around $31-32k and off we went.

Sometimes testdrives change your whole thought process ... I can't believe I am writing this but damn that car was great. It had nice weighted steering, nice off center responsiveness and handling was VERY good. I was lucky enough to take it on some twisty roads and was surprised by how great this car felt. It had an agile feel which is surprising considering it looks so freakin big. The power is unbeleivable though it had a hint of torque steer though it wasn't a deal breaker.

After the twisties, I took it on a road that was about a 40 mph limit, I cruised around 45 to 50mph and the car was comfortable yet the suspension definitely translates the road. 
This car is way ahead of my friends old style 2003 Maxima SE. His car is fast but it definitely does not feel like a driver's car.

The new Maxima was what I was expecting the TL to feel like but maybe since I test drove the TL in the rain, I should give it another chance.

BTW I test drove the new A6 3.2 ... great drivers car and maybe I'll do a write up on it at another time ... biggest downside is the price $49k :yikes:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad to hear that you liked the Maxima. I have never driven one but you are right, this thing is BIG! I wonder if the new Altima SER would handle better?

As for the A6 3.2 for $49k. No, thanks. For the same amount of money, I'd rather get the new RL (which, BTW, is one of the C&D's new 10Best).


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Have you already put an order in for one?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Jever said:


> Have you already put an order in for one?


You beat me to it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

:loco:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Jever said:


> Have you already put an order in for one?


 And what color will it be?


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> He pulled up a brand new 05 SE (Sporty model), sticker was around $31-32k and off we went.


What kind of deal were they willing to give? Here in Houston, it appears that Nissan is discounting the Maximas a lot.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

drmwvr said:


> What kind of deal were they willing to give? Here in Houston, it appears that Nissan is discounting the Maximas a lot.


I didn't ask the salesman what the buying price would be ... I thought the price being in the low 30's range was great :thumbup:

When I buy a car I like to get $1000 of MSRP but also I checked edmunds and there is a $1000 rebate so I would want to walk away with $2k off sticker ... damn that makes the car just around $30k ... what a deal !!!


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> BTW I test drove the new A6 3.2 ... great drivers car and maybe I'll do a write up on it at another time ... biggest downside is the price $49k :yikes:


Huh? I test drove that car and thought it was terrible. :dunno:

I agree with you on the Maxima, though. It got a bad write-up in the mags but I thought it drove great, and loved the power and throttle response.


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> When I buy a car I like to get $1000 of MSRP...


Isn't that paying way too much? If MSRP is around $3000 over invoice, that means you'd be paying $2000 over invoice, which is almost 4x as much profit as I would be happy to surrender.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

A _hint[/] of torque steer?! I rented one for three weeks and it was pretty damn scary. Power was great, but the torque steer was bordering on dangerous IMHO.

I would test out a G35 before putting any money on a Maxima.

--SONET_


----------



## Wrecked328 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think this is the first time I've seen someone use the word 'great' to describe the Maxima. I test drove two and quickly added them both to my "Cars I wouldn't drive even if it was given to me" list. 

But, hey, to each his own. :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

SONET said:


> A _hint[/] of torque steer?! I rented one for three weeks and it was pretty damn scary. Power was great, but the torque steer was bordering on dangerous IMHO.
> 
> I would test out a G35 before putting any money on a Maxima.
> 
> --SONET_


_ 
I didn't redline it or anything, I just gave it some aggressive acceleration and it pulled a little bit, it had the 18" wheels and tires, maybe that helped reduce the torque steer :dunno: ... Maybe if I floored it then it might go darting in a direction but I'd have to try it again.

I was thinking that my priorites must be changing and that I should try the G35 with an open mind. I've driven it a few times and always walked away thinking ... 'it's no 3 series' but since the next car is a replacement for my Audi my priorites in a car are different. I will give it another try since it's not too much more then the Maxima._


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Will_325i said:


> Isn't that paying way too much? If MSRP is around $3000 over invoice, that means you'd be paying $2000 over invoice, which is almost 4x as much profit as I would be happy to surrender.


Good point Will, I just checked Edmunds and it says the profit for the way I want it is $3500 + $1000 rebate = $4500 ....

So if I go for it I will shot for $2500 to $3000 off sticker though between us, if they have the exact car I want, I'd walk away with $2000 off sticker if it meant losing the deal.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> Good point Will, I just checked Edmunds and it says the profit for the way I want it is $3500 + $1000 rebate = $4500 ....
> 
> So if I go for it I will shot for $2500 to $3000 off sticker though between us, if they have the exact car I want, I'd walk away with $2000 off sticker if it meant losing the deal.


You are too easy Alan  Perhaps you should consider opening or buying a high end late model used car business. Then you could drive a different car each week to satisfy your unwaivering pang for freshness in the transportation area :dunno: :bigpimp: :thumbup:


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

Wrecked328 said:


> I think this is the first time I've seen someone use the word 'great' to describe the Maxima. I test drove two and quickly added them both to my "Cars I wouldn't drive even if it was given to me" list.
> 
> But, hey, to each his own. :thumbup:


I agree the torque steer is strong, but I wouldn't call it dangerous. As far as carrying passengers and having good passing power for reasonalbe $$$, it's a good buy.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> I didn't ask the salesman what the buying price would be ... I thought the price being in the low 30's range was great :thumbup:
> 
> When I buy a car I like to get $1000 of MSRP but also I checked edmunds and there is a $1000 rebate so I would want to walk away with $2k off sticker ... damn that makes the car just around $30k ... what a deal !!!


Why wouldn't you get a G35 sedan instead, just curious? Then you'd get rear drive and less depreciation, plus you wouldn't have to set foot in Nissan dealerships.


----------

